# Cruise with kids?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys...I'm very excited...we are leaving tomorrow afternoon for a short cruise. First time for the kids, and they are bouncing off the walls, ready to go. Have any of you ever sailed Carnival and used the Camp Carnival program? Obviously, I don't want to dump my kids off all day and night, but it would be nice to have a couple of hours without having to keep Miles from jumping over the side..lol. It looks like a good program, but I'd like to get some real life reviews and not just Carnival's take on it.

Thanks


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Never been on a cruise, kids or no kids, but have a LOVELY time Kim!!!! I'm very jealous. The weather here is getting a bit more like Minnesota...if you've been here, you know what I mean. Although Autumn is my favorite time of the year here.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, that's exciting! I hope you have a great time! I've never been on Carnival but I have gone with my little brother to places with programs like that (Club Med) and their child programs are always really fun and he has a blast and makes lots of friends. He's used it from the age of 5 up to 10. At 11 he decided he was too old for it, though. Have fun!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We did and my kids had fun but we were traveling with a friend and her son. Depends on your child, I think they do better if they're younger. Too many restrictions for older kids because they're all kept together. I only sent my kids one night for a few hours so we could go to the casino and stuff. 

There was enough stuff we could all do together that I really didn't need it too much. Have fun!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We usually take Royal Caribbean but I'm sure they are basically the same.

I found that the kids really LOVED the events, group, etc. that were geared for their age. I didn't really dump them off, but the wanted to go. There is usually alot for kids to do on these ships, they will have a GREAT time. My kids can't wait to go again, I think they would go on a cruise for every vacation!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't give advice on kids...but a cruise is so much fun!! OMG..I love all the good food...lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree Dale, anywhere you can eat 24 hours a day is good!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We went many many years ago on a cruise designed for family and kids with the camps. Brian was around 3 and Matt 5 1/2. It was FABULOUS - despite $700 in medical bills cause one kid burned his arm, and had an allergy attack, then got an ear infection from jumping in the pool. The other kid had a severe allergic reaction & didnt want to leave our side. But... Matthew never wanted to leave camp and had fun, Brian did ok even though he would not stay in the camp for a real long time. But we were able to go to the Dominican Republic on our own, and hang out during the day just the two of us. The camp/kids put on a play at the end of the cruise & it was fabulous!! 
I always liked to have my kids with me, so it was ok that Brian didnt want to stay, and was actually disappointed when Matt didnt want to leave camp to come to dinner with us! Enjoy - you will have a great time.


----------

